# Removal of Specialized Carbon crank spider lockring



## Roadrider22 (May 24, 2006)

The crank ring spider is attached to the carbon crank arm with a notched "spider lockring". Takes a special tool ($250) from Specialized to remove. Anyone know if there is a compatable tool that can be obtained for a realistic price?


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

Are you doing it so often that you need a tool rather than taking it to a shop? 

I know of no other tool that can be used.


----------



## Roadrider22 (May 24, 2006)

I average two or three times a month during riding season mostly buying and selling the Specialized cranks and mixing and matching rings and arms.


----------



## helios (Jul 22, 2010)

I don't know of another tool that works.
I just have to ask why you are swapping so often? Are you looking for a magic combo or do you swap them out just for kicks?


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

What about the Park Tool BBT-18 used for older eight-notch bottom bracket cups and sure looks like the same spline pattern in the image below?


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

Park tool isn't deep enough...could maybe cut it and grind down some flats for a vice.


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

Doh, your right. How about the Park BBT-7 lockring wrench?


----------



## Roadrider22 (May 24, 2006)

Just found a post via Google search that steered me to the great folks at Quarq (www.quarq.com), the powermeter manufacturer. Because they make a unit for the Spec cranks they offer the tool at the very fair price of $40. Called and have one coming my way.


----------

